# Mega Man Battle Network 4.5 Real Operation Full English Fan Translation is Now Available!



## FAST6191 (Oct 26, 2019)

BPS patches? Curious choice there.

Anyway been waiting some years to see this one. Might have to give it a spin but I sort of burned out on battle network, hopefully the differences are enough.


----------



## KingBlank (Oct 27, 2019)

Sounds like this patch makes some great changes, I'm keen to play it through. I'm slightly reluctant to play battle network games right now because I'm hoping to replay them all if and when a legacy collection is released.

Fair chance this one would not be fully included in a legacy collection anyway? They would have to fully translate it. Now I'm just looking for an excuse not to play it, I've wanted this for so long!


----------



## Ziko (Oct 27, 2019)

This also works on Gericom's GBARunner2! I started a new game with the USA patch and it was smooth sailing from there. There were no sound issues and it ran at a consistent frame rate. I'm using an OG R4 and it's an excellent translation. This game is the real deal and I can't wait to unlock all the Navis to use in this game.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KingBlank said:


> Sounds like this patch makes some great changes, I'm keen to play it through. I'm slightly reluctant to play battle network games right now because I'm hoping to replay them all if and when a legacy collection is released.
> 
> Fair chance this one would not be fully included in a legacy collection anyway? They would have to fully translate it. Now I'm just looking for an excuse not to play it, I've wanted this for so long!



The guys behind this said that they may let Capcom use their work if that need arises in their license agreement. It can happen officially now if Capcom wants to. Some companies have done this in the past to save money and resources so why not here?


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 27, 2019)

KingBlank said:


> Fair chance this one would not be fully included in a legacy collection anyway? They would have to fully translate it. Now I'm just looking for an excuse not to play it, I've wanted this for so long!


Maybe, maybe not, "First time US release"w be a selling point though.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2019)

7 games? Pretty sure there were at least 10.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 27, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> Maybe, maybe not, "First time US release"w be a selling point though.



Happened for the 3 entry of the Mana series when that collection released recently.  I have a theory that the Earthbound trilogy might recieve a collection release at some point that too would offer the western translation of the third title as well for the first time.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 27, 2019)

MikaDubbz said:


> Happened for the 3 entry of the Mana series when that collection released recently.  I have a theory that the Earthbound trilogy might recieve a collection release at some point that too would offer the western translation of the third title as well for the first time.


Didn't earthbound get a English virtual console release?


----------



## sonicvssilver22 (Oct 27, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> Didn't earthbound get a English virtual console release?


Earthbound (or Mother 2) was the only of the three Mother games that was originally localized. Eventually it was discovered the previous game (Mother) actually had a pretty much finished translation by NOA under the title “Earth Bound” but it didn’t get released since it was so late in the NES’ lifespan. It wasn’t until 2014(?) that this NES game got its translation released on the Wii U eShop as “EarthBound Beginnings”. So far Mother 3 is the only one that hasn’t been officially localized by Nintendo in some capacity.


Literally the only Battle Network game I haven’t played besides Battle Chip Challenge and that one that was on the WonderSwan. I remember playing a slightly translated version of it back in the day but I also remember it being buggy as all hell, so I’ll be interested to see how this game was meant to be played. Also, for those interested, you’re even able to unlock Bass/Forte as a selectable Navi.


----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (Oct 27, 2019)

This is great been waiting for this!


----------



## raxadian (Oct 27, 2019)

KingBlank said:


> Sounds like this patch makes some great changes, I'm keen to play it through. I'm slightly reluctant to play battle network games right now because I'm hoping to replay them all if and when a legacy collection is released.
> 
> Fair chance this one would not be fully included in a legacy collection anyway? They would have to fully translate it. Now I'm just looking for an excuse not to play it, I've wanted this for so long!



Considering the completely different gameplay is unlikely this game will ever get an official English release.


----------



## gamecaptor (Oct 27, 2019)

Well this is cool! I always appreciate getting the opportunity to play something that I couldn't in the past due to it never making it to the west. Thank you to all of those involved with this project!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 27, 2019)

raxadian said:


> Considering the completely different gameplay is unlikely this game will ever get an official English release.


Well sure but, more like the game was made to be used with the chip gate peripheral that never got released outside Japan either. I'm sure the game can play fine without it, but it was really meant for the experience of being an actual operator rather than playing a character in a game with traditional gameplay.


----------



## BLsquared (Oct 27, 2019)

Amazing! Great to finally finished it. Time to load it into my 3DS, coincidentally I just finished Metroid Fusion, was looking for a new game
I've played the older versions, but man this sounds much better now that it's done.


----------



## xs4all (Oct 27, 2019)

FYI for WiiU owners, as an GBA inject, this game seems to work fine, only tested for about 5 minutes.


----------



## raxadian (Oct 27, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well sure but, more like the game was made to be used with the chip gate peripheral that never got released outside Japan either. I'm sure the game can play fine without it, but it was really meant for the experience of being an actual operator rather than playing a character in a game with traditional gameplay.



So it was even more of a cash grab than usual?


----------



## MegaV2 (Oct 27, 2019)

There's a patch that replaces the automatic battle system with the one present in the other games. It's compatible with the full translation patch and it definitely makes the game less of a chore to play

https://forums.therockmanexezone.com/rockman-exe-4-5-real-battle-network-gameplay-patch-t5461.html


----------



## raxadian (Oct 27, 2019)

MegaV2 said:


> There's a patch that replaces the automatic battle system with the one present in the other games. It's compatible with the full translation patch and it definitely makes the game less of a chore to play
> 
> https://forums.therockmanexezone.com/rockman-exe-4-5-real-battle-network-gameplay-patch-t5461.html



Yay! Thank you.


----------



## kingtut (Oct 27, 2019)

I love this series, I really hope it will make a comeback on switch with newer graphics


----------



## Axmand (Oct 27, 2019)

I hope they decide to release a "trans" for MMBN6 for the japanese version, i mean, it contains extra content that dont exist in the english version...


----------



## Varia (Oct 27, 2019)

Axmand said:


> I hope they decide to release a "trans" for MMBN6 for the japanese version, i mean, it contains extra content that dont exist in the english version...



They already have, a few years ago. A patch came out for Falzar, and then they also translated Gregar.


----------



## Axmand (Oct 27, 2019)

> They already have, a few years ago. A patch came out for Falzar, and then they also translated Gregar.



I always knew it, but when i looked it was incomplete, thanks for this...


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 27, 2019)

i wish capcom made battle network collection on switch.


----------



## raxadian (Oct 28, 2019)

Axmand said:


> I hope they decide to release a "trans" for MMBN6 for the japanese version, i mean, it contains extra content that dont exist in the english version...



Knowing Capcom they will just port the first three or four games to the Switch and that's it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 28, 2019)

raxadian said:


> Knowing Capcom they will just port the first three or four games to the Switch and that's it.


If they are going to take the lazy path then I imagine they have more modern source code for 5 and the Japanese remake of 1 by virtue of the DS ports.


----------



## masterzero (Oct 28, 2019)

Axmand said:


> I hope they decide to release a "trans" for MMBN6 for the japanese version, i mean, it contains extra content that dont exist in the english version...



what content ?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 28, 2019)

masterzero said:


> what content ?


Nothing to get particularly upset about but
https://tcrf.net/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6#Regional_Differences
That is probably the most comprehensive overview

For some more of the specifics
https://megaman.fandom.com/wiki/Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6#Removed_Features
and the "beast link gate" functionality was stripped
https://www.therockmanexezone.com/wiki/Beast_Link_Gate
Not sure what goes for the Link_pet_ex  thing as a result https://megaman.fandom.com/wiki/Link_PET_EX
and the ereader stuff also got lost in the shuffle
https://www.therockmanexezone.com/wiki/Card_e-Reader_in_Mega_Man_Battle_Network_6

Another link because why not
https://battlenetworkrta.fandom.com/wiki/Localization_Differences

So mostly some post game content that tied into boktai, some of the wallet drainer functionality, and a few chips by virtue of some of those, some of which people might argue are broken. Compared to some of the other games we saw with cutscenes, dubs and such being chopped around (or chopped entirely)   ( https://tcrf.net/Mega_Man_ZX#Regional_Differences ) then nothing quite so troubling but I can still see it being noted in this.


----------



## captain_snack (Oct 28, 2019)

Been following this for awhile. They've done some good work for no profit. True fans right there.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 29, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well sure but, more like the game was made to be used with the chip gate peripheral that never got released outside Japan either. I'm sure the game can play fine without it, but it was really meant for the experience of being an actual operator rather than playing a character in a game with traditional gameplay.
> 
> View attachment 184176


That's kinda cool.


----------



## xbLast (Oct 29, 2019)

how can i play this on my switch?


----------



## xbLast (Oct 31, 2019)

so how do i play this on my switch?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

hello anyone?


----------



## HEADBOY (Nov 1, 2019)

Axmand said:


> I hope they decide to release a "trans" for MMBN6 for the japanese version, i mean, it contains extra content that dont exist in the english version...


Actually there is a near complete patch for Battle Network 6: Falzar, but I can't remember if they completed Gregar (the better version in my opinion).


----------



## zer01717 (Nov 2, 2019)

Can anyone suggest a decent flash cart to play this with? I was looking at the Everdrive x5 GBA cart, but its a little out of my budget.


----------



## saitomegimagi (Nov 3, 2019)

Hopefully if they do a bn legacy collections the include redone versions of the japan exclusive cell phone games.


----------



## napalamman (Jul 10, 2022)

can some one help me please?  the translation file i downloaded was .bps.... why is it not  .gba format?  Feedbacks is much appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 10, 2022)

napalamman said:


> can some one help me please?  the translation file i downloaded was .bps.... why is it not  .gba format?  Feedbacks is much appreciated.  Thank you.


Distributing whole ROMs (in this case .gba files) both troubles copyright, usability in some regards if people want to apply different patches and bandwidth. To that end basically every ROM hack you find from a site worth visiting will be a patch. If your ROM site offers patched ROM this is both considered bad for the hackers and bad for the users as many times such things do not get updates when the hackers release bugfixes and alterations.

There are dozens of patching formats but usually condenses down to a select few. This one uses the BPS patching format, a rarer choice for such things (most things on the GBA will be IPS, and a few others UPS), so you will want to get the relevant version of the ROM (granted there is only one as far as I am aware as I don't think it was released outside Japan or with an extended edition on some kind of downloadable game service) and a patching tool to do it.
https://www.romhacking.net/?page=ut...vel=&perpage=20&title=&desc=bps&utilsearch=Go lists several possibilities for different platforms (most ROM hacking tools will be Windows oriented).
Alternatively online patching tools exist
https://www.romhacking.net/patch/


----------



## napalamman (Jul 10, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Distributing whole ROMs (in this case .gba files) both troubles copyright, usability in some regards if people want to apply different patches and bandwidth. To that end basically every ROM hack you find from a site worth visiting will be a patch. If your ROM site offers patched ROM this is both considered bad for the hackers and bad for the users as many times such things do not get updates when the hackers release bugfixes and alterations.
> 
> There are dozens of patching formats but usually condenses down to a select few. This one uses the BPS patching format, a rarer choice for such things (most things on the GBA will be IPS, and a few others UPS), so you will want to get the relevant version of the ROM (granted there is only one as far as I am aware as I don't think it was released outside Japan or with an extended edition on some kind of downloadable game service) and a patching tool to do it.
> https://www.romhacking.net/?page=ut...vel=&perpage=20&title=&desc=bps&utilsearch=Go lists several possibilities for different platforms (most ROM hacking tools will be Windows oriented).
> ...


Thanks sooo much ! I will look into this


----------

